# curtis 803rb2448bcj fuel gage



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Go to:

http://curtisinstruments.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=ProductsGrid.Battery

go down the list and download the Manual. It is in PDF form. Cheers


----------



## nogas1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks vary much Mizlplix.


----------

